# Replaced Navien



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So my 4 year old CH210 heat exchanger let go over the weekend. Navien warrantied the unit with a NCB210. Seems like a better built unit than the old. The boiler piping was done 4 years ago, just had to drop the bracket an 1", and change the venting. Nice to have heat and HW again. Ok internet inspectors, let me have it. I already see what some people may gripe about, but I had my reasons.👍👍


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Notice the stains, need to paint my foundation wall again from the unit leaking. Aghhh


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you pull a permits? I know one inspector in here that will call them if you didn't... :thumbup: Also I know a good painter :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't see any dishwasher airgap drain on this one..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Of course there was permits


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not another unpimped out tankless. Where are the flames and cpvc? Lol.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's on the backside of the plywood


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

CPVC is hidden in the back....


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't do gas so this is not criticism just curiousity. Is that small trap off the exhaust for condensation?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I was wondering if that is a p-trap off the exhaust as well. Never seen one like that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, because of the fact that I did not have the height of the top of unit to install the 3by2 coupling on top of unit, to connect on to the existing 3" piping I had to install on the horizontal. I tried to find eccentric coupling to not have to install trap, but could not find one. The condensate will not drain back to the unit with this coupling.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with condensate draining back through a condensing boiler heater is there?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Nothing wrong with condensate draining back through a condensing boiler heater is there?



I understand that, the problem is the water that stays in the 3" line that can't drain back to the boiler is the reason for the condensate drain and trap


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Did you glue the cpvc into the pvc?
No acid neutralizer?
CO detector?
Too short on straight pipe on the pumps.
Are you still using the controller from the old unit on the new one?
I'm sure there is more I can knit pick about but it's hard to see on my phone. Figured I'd bust your balls seeing how that seems to be the thing to do when people post pictures on here haha


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Did you glue the cpvc into the pvc?
> No acid neutralizer?
> CO detector?
> Too short on straight pipe on the pumps.
> ...



Co detector is there,not using controller, it's from old unit (did not have time to take it down but I will) I don't understand your question on pumps, yes glue cpvc to pvc with all purpose glue.i don't enforce neutralizer if going into pvc ( will have no affect on a municipal sewer). Hope that helps?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If you look at top left corner of boiler you can just make out CO det


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> If you look at top left corner of boiler you can just make out CO det


Better look, marked for you...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Like I'm not going to install one. Jeesh


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Co detector is there,not using controller, it's from old unit (did not have time to take it down but I will) I don't understand your question on pumps, yes glue cpvc to pvc with all purpose glue.i don't enforce neutralizer if going into pvc ( will have no affect on a municipal sewer). Hope that helps?


Sorry, couldn't see the CO on my phone and the old controller looks like it was lit.
Supposed to have a minimum of 12 pipe diameters of straight pipe on the upstream side of all circulators.
I have had the all purpose glue conversation with more than a few inspectors. Every one of them say not to do it. If you are going to transition you have to use either a clamp or a male and a female adapter. Because they are different materials they expand at different rates and it could comprise the glue joint. Same reason you aren't supposed to glue pvc and abs.
Just busting balls with the neutralizer. I know it was taken out of the hands of plumbing inspectors but I've had a few still enforce it under the dpw not allowing a certain acidity into public sewers.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Sorry, couldn't see the CO on my phone and the old controller looks like it was lit.
> Supposed to have a minimum of 12 pipe diameters of straight pipe on the upstream side of all circulators.
> I have had the all purpose glue conversation with more than a few inspectors. Every one of them say not to do it. If you are going to transition you have to use either a clamp or a male and a female adapter. Because they are different materials they expand at different rates and it could comprise the glue joint. Same reason you aren't supposed to glue pvc and abs.
> Just busting balls with the neutralizer. I know it was taken out of the hands of plumbing inspectors but I've had a few still enforce it under the dpw not allowing a certain acidity into public sewers.



Inspectors still have control at the poor of reception, had it been CI/Cop a neutralizer would be installed. . Not to worried about the glue joint. And yes I know your busting balls, I like it, I don't get my balls busted to often. I usually do the busting


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

On the circulator, I've found nothing on taco instruction stating what you quoted, if it's on the Internet then it's true👍👍


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Inspectors still have control at the poor of reception, had it been CI/Cop a neutralizer would be installed. . Not to worried about the glue joint. And yes I know your busting balls, I like it, I don't get my balls busted to often. I usually do the busting


All the inspectors in MA that I've dealt with have said the board took neutralizers away from them. Not sure why they would. I completely agree with you with not needing one if the house was done with pvc and needing one if it's cast and copper. Should also have one if the house is on septic but that really isn't the city's problem.
The pump thing is actually from every HTP install manual. I asked the rep about it and he said that if you don't have enough pipe after the pump it will dead head and slow the flow down. On a low mass high firing boiler that can cause the boiler to overheat. He also deals with taco and doesn't know why they haven't included it in their books because dead heading the pump also shortens the life of the pump.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You deal with bob?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Inspectors have no say on how you dispose of it ( unless it a nuisance or hazard) until it is disposed into plumbing, it's a fine line


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

In the town I inspect, they set an ordinance that condensate from condensing equipment cannot dispose into the plumbing system (even with neutralizer) if on a septic system.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I deal with Mike from Emerson Swan.
The condensate thing is kind of funny because I did a house in NH that was on septic and the inspector would only allow the condensate to go into the plumbing system. I expressed my concerns with the acid and the septic. He said if I wanted to I could put a neutralizer on it, he wasn't going to require it. When I said that chances are no one would change it every year he said that is the home owners problem.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I figured it was someone from Emerson Swan, I may have met mike at a HTP training this fall, I live about 1/2 hour from their factory. As far as the ordinance in my town, someone not checking/changing the chips is the exact reason for the ordinance.. I tell guys to drill a hole in the ground, pipe it to a sump, or pump it outside. When it gets pumped I make them increase to min of 3/4" pvc attached with a plastic barbed fitting to the plastic tubing before exiting the building


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I figured it was someone from Emerson Swan, I may have met mike at a HTP training this fall, I live about 1/2 hour from their factory. As far as the ordinance in my town, someone not checking/changing the chips is the exact reason for the ordinance.. I tell guys to drill a hole in the ground, pipe it to a sump, or pump it outside. When it gets pumped I make them increase to min of 3/4" pvc attached with a plastic barbed fitting to the plastic tubing before exiting the building


 What happens if it freezes when pumped outside?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's the reason I have them increase to the larger pipe, forgot to mention that it's pitched to the outside. There is no standing water it drains out, and the force of the pump executes all the water. Hasn't been a problem yet, and look how cold of a winter we have had.


----------

